# Biosciences Officer  (BIO) 56



## CanuckCoder (7 Oct 2004)

Hi, I've been viewing this forum for quite a while, but this is my first post.  I was wondering if anyone could provide me with more info on the Biosciences Officer  (BIO) 56 trade.  I've already already checked out the Canadian Forces Recruiting web site, so I'm looking for info that's not available there.

Some specific questions I have are:

1) How hard is it to get into this trade? 

2) How much time is spent away from home on average?  

3) Are the opportunities for advancement limited due to the small size of the trade?

Thanks.


----------



## hiv (8 Oct 2004)

I've never even heard of this trade before.


----------



## Tracker (8 Oct 2004)

It's a very small and specialized occupation.  Give your question a little time, I think we have Bioscience Officer that monitors this forum.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2004)

I had never heard of this trade until i came to Winnipeg for aeromedical training. CFSSAT has 2 of these officers to run the high-altitude chamber course.


----------



## CanuckCoder (9 Oct 2004)

Thanks Tracker. I'll definitely keep watching this thread.  aesop081, how was that course?  Do you know if they teach a lot of courses? Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2004)

i was aprehensive at first when i showed up fpr AMT but the first chamber flight was nothing.. The second one was a litle more in depht.  It didnt take very long for me to put my mask back on at 30 000 feet !!!!  Then we wnt down to 18 000 feet vory the visual demo....those colors were trippy !!!  The school (CFSSAT) runs these couses fairly regularly.  I have been in Winnipeg for a little over a month and there has been 3 courses in house since


----------



## cheese (9 Nov 2004)

Hi, my name is Francis, I am a biochemist and I am finishing a master in neuroscience.  I would like to know if the Canadian Army needs bioscience officer.  I was wondering also where are located the labs. 

Thank you very much


----------



## McG (10 Nov 2004)

Your local CFRC should be able to tell you if they are actively looking for aplicants into that occupation.

You can find information on the occupation here:  http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/home/jobs_e.aspx


----------



## bossi (10 Nov 2004)

You can also contact Defence Research Development Canada (DRDC/RDDC) in Toronto, Valcartier, etc.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Nov 2004)

There are 2 of these officers located at the Canadian Forces School of Survival and Aeromedical Training.  I ran into them on my AMT course.


----------



## cheese (11 Nov 2004)

Thank you very much for these answers!


----------



## Dirt Digger (21 Mar 2005)

CanuckCoder said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been viewing this forum for quite a while, but this is my first post.   I was wondering if anyone could provide me with more info on the Biosciences Officer   (BIO) 56 trade.   I've already already checked out the Canadian Forces Recruiting web site, so I'm looking for info that's not available there.
> 
> Some specific questions I have are:
> 
> ...



1)  The trade is fairly difficult to get into due to the small size.  Currently there are only about 27 Bios in the CF, so if the trade opens, you'll only see a slot or two.

2)  Most of the spots in the trade have limited ability to deploy.  It's a specialist trade (without specialist pay), so the ability to fill general overseas billets is extremely low (if not impossible).  Lots of other travel ops though...Canada, USA, some overseas to Europe.

3)  The highest rank in the trade is LCol.

You can find more trade info at the recruiting website.  For the longest time there was absolutely nothing listed, but that has changed.  It took 5 trips to the recruiting centre for me to put in an application...on trips 3 & 4 I was told the trade didn't exist.  The primary prereq is a health sciences degree....one of the few in the CF that makes such a request.

In a nutshell, the trade is divided along three lines: Aerospace Physiology, Industrial Hygiene and Project Management.

Aerospace Physiology takes place in Winnipeg at the Canadian Forces School of Survival and Aeromedical Training (CFSSAT).  It requires completion of the US Navy's Aerospace Physiology program down at NAS Pensacola.  From there you instruct at the school and man chamber positions on the hyper and hypobaric chambers.  You also have the opportunity to become involved with the CF Survivial, Evasion, Resistance & Escape (SERE) program.  This is the area I'm currently involved with.

Industrial Hygiene leads to positions on the Deployable Health Hazard Assessments Teams, one of the few places where Bios deploy.  These teams are located in Suffield, Toronto and Ottawa.  This (normally) requires a MHSc in IH, which the CF will pay for if you're selected to the program.

Finally, Project Management happens in Toronto at DRDC-T.  It involves working on procurement projects for the CF and making sure a new item will fulfill the requirments requested in the contract.  ie. that a rucksack fits with the webbing that fits with the helmet.  Lots of human factors testing...  Also possible to apply for a MSc in Human Factors from a British university (name escapes me).  Of the three avenues, this is the one I know the least about.

Hope this helps...any other questions, post away....


----------



## quebecrunner (21 Mar 2005)

I've applied to that trade in 2003... There was only one slot and 55 applicants. And i was not the lucky one :crybaby:

So, its verry hard to get in. Consider at least an M.Sc.

This yeat, there is only one slot again.


----------



## Dirt Digger (28 Mar 2005)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> I've applied to that trade in 2003... There was only one slot and 55 applicants. And i was not the lucky one :crybaby:
> 
> So, its verry hard to get in. Consider at least an M.Sc.
> 
> This yeat, there is only one slot again.



Lately, most of the people that I've seen getting into the trade have prior military experience.  When I got in in 2000, all three of us had prior military (2 x Army reserves and 1 x Naval reserves) and none had a MSc.  While education does contribute big-time to your application, it's not the only criteria that gets scored.


----------



## Gdsm Chris (24 Sep 2005)

Wow, looks like this hasn't been a highly discussed topic since March.
I'm probably reiterating things that have been stated since the beginning of this thread, and opening a can of worms, but...
I'm working on a Ph.D. in Biochemistry. I am former CGG.
Now I noticed that there seem to be only three specializations: Aerospace Physiology, Industrial Hygiene, and Project Management. Is that still the case, or has this field expanded more since these last postings?
It's a shame because even though the title of a Biosciences Officer sounds interested, these three sub-classes don't sound especially attention-grabbing. Currently, in my lab, I study a frog that can freeze solid, and then thaw and come back to life, without any seeming problem. You might be able to imagine the applications to organ preservation. I know that our Forces aren't as research-oriented as other armies in the world, but it would be inspiring to take what I've leaned, and try to apply it.
One thing's for sure, I really miss being part of the Forces. If there were some way that what I have worked on could be truly useful, I'd definitely consider getting back in.
If anyone has any advice, I'd appreciate it.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Sep 2005)

Gdsm Chris,

While there are some serving officers with Ph.Ds. its not too common.  If you want to be involved in the military in your field then maybe working for DRDC would be more up your lane.  Check out this link http://www.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/careers/careers_e.asp
Toronto's research centre is the lead for biomedical research, but Suffield concentrates on bio/chem defense if that strikes your fancy.  The areas each centre concentrates on is here, http://www.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/researchcentres_e.asp

Oh, and why not get back in the reserves when you are finished your studies?


----------



## Gdsm Chris (24 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the help AmmoTech90, these websites for DRDC do seem interesting. I'll have to look into this in greater depth.
Chris


----------



## nav a (4 Aug 2006)

I was unable to find any info/discussion about bioscience officers. I am in my last year of Biology degree specialising in physiology and totally motivated to join the cf in this trade. Please inform 
1. how fair one has to perform in the aptitude test to get in this trade. Is this in-demand. What are the requirements (eyesight, ailments, GPA )
2. I am unable to find any info (other than that published on the recruiting website) about the responsibilities of the officers in this trade. Infact I want to know the lifestyle of an officer in this trade at work. and how different is it in army/avy/airforce.
3. In the description page ( http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=56 ) post graduate level courses are mentioned. Are these courses offered by the CF or civilian universities are being referred here.
----------------------------
4. I had my citizenship oath this week and now i am a proud Canadian citizen. Will it be any concern for the CF to give a bioscience officer position to a brand new citizen with only 4 years of (crime free) presence in Canada? 

I am sorry if these questions have already been asked, I was unable to find anything related to my curiosities. i will appreciate your time to answer immensely.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2006)

As it appears you never read the MUST READ articles when you registered, and found out about our SEARCH FUNCTION, I have merged a couple of topics that deal in this Trade.  You would be highly recommended to read the following Topics, to help you with your time on this site:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------

